# Calshot Spit



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Has anyone stayed overnight here despite the No Overnight Parking/Camping sign and did you get moved on? Hubby has a cycle event in a couple of weeks at Calshot so we are hoping to stop a couple of nights. Unfortunatley we are not members of their exclusive camping club! :lol:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Before we moved to France, for many years we were members of the association which allows access to the Caravan and Windsurfing clubs. They are a pretty cliquey bunch (caravan club) and the parking both in the camp site and the public area in front of the beach by the huts is / was rigorously enforced by some zealous officials but also by a lot of the members who would "report" any offenders to the centre. Last there in 2006 but knowing some of the people involved I doubt it's changed much.
Excellent part of the world though and nice facility once you're in, there always used to be a waiting list for membership!


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

They still don't like you over nighting there..  . :evil: there is a couple of CLs near by about 3 miles away towards Totton. :wink: 

Keith


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

We are off to the New Forest this weekend for another cycling event so are going to suss out Calshot spit! I have phoned a CL today that is just under two miles away, but they don't know if they have a space for us yet :roll: have to call back next week!
I couldn't find any other close ones. Still I will see what we come up with and will post our findings!


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Don't know if it's the one you've tried or not but there used to be a CL on the road to the spit, last property on left before the power station.


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks John. I think it is the one, it seems to be the only one close by! At least we can park during the day at the centre, which we will have to do anyway as Marmite (dog) will be with us :lol:


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Its many years since we lived at calshot but the next beach along to the west, Lepe beach is not to far, we used to walk there from Calshot beach or drive along a lovely back road 5mins, we called it the pheasant run.

Lepe used to have a large car park plus a second one nearby. Dont know what its like now but may be worth a look.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

5bells said:


> Its many years since we lived at calshot but the next beach along to the west, Lepe beach is not to far, we used to walk there from Calshot beach or drive along a lovely back road 5mins, we called it the pheasant run.
> 
> Lepe used to have a large car park plus a second one nearby. Dont know what its like now but may be worth a look.


Lepe is very good, but no overnighting allowed last time I was there (May?)


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi

There is still a waiting list to join the Calshot campsite club and you can't overnight in any of the car parks nearby. The Caravan Club CS would be your best option.


Stonehill Farm, Calshot Road, Southampton, Hampshire, SO45 1DW
Telephone: 023 80 891442


Christine


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

christine1310 said:


> Hi
> 
> There is still a waiting list to join the Calshot campsite club and you can't overnight in any of the car parks nearby. The Caravan Club CS would be your best option.
> 
> ...


Thats the one I have already phoned. Have to phone again next week as they are not sure if they have a space  just a square of ground big enough to park would do us! 


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

leltel said:


> christine1310 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


I re read your post properly after I posted mine and thought it was probably the same one. I think there is another CS in Fawley Rd but I'm not sure of the address.

I hope you find somewhere ok.

Christine


----------

